

Help needed on getting my idea working. - kalpakd

So here is the problem. I have an idea, probably a brilliant one. Nut the problem is that I'm not so technical and i cannot write long lines of codes. I don't have any friends that are so technical either and the ones who are, are too busy that I don't want to approach them. What now?
======
nherment
Now you need someone technical to work with you. HN is as good a place to
start as any.

If you are a HN reader, chances are you know that an idea is nothing without
the team to realize it.

Also, you're probably not a Genius (no offense, that does not mean you're not
smart). What I mean is that someone else already had a similar idea.

So now, you need 2 things: 1) Prove that you can bring something to the idea
that is not technical skills. Something that a developer having the same idea
would like to have. 2) You need to tell people what your idea is. And you need
to find a developer who believes in it. A lot (and I mean most) of the devs
won't even consider you if you don't tell them first what your idea is.

Meet people in person. Go to meetups. Talk about your idea. I hope you have
marketing skills if you don't have technical skills because otherwise...
well... good luck.

Another solution is to learn how to code. You'll be able to do a prototype of
your app. But to develop a real scalable application, you'll need a tech
leader who knows his stuff.

Oh. By the way, your idea probably sucks (like all idea I have). How you
realize it is everything. And don't be worried about someone stealing your
"brilliant" idea. That's just what clueless people think.

~~~
kalpakd
thank you. I really like your answer. I should probably actually get somebody
to do the technical work. Your answer was really good although the last
paragraph has struck me and kept me astonished. :)

------
jackmcdade1
Try posting on a site like <http://builditwith.me/>

